# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Reset to default DB while browsing

## Frank

John,

The search order is dbMDB -> dbDAT -> dbDSN to establish the connection. It sounds like you set both dbDat and dbDSN for some reason. Even that, the search will stop once dbDAT <> "". Please forward some simplified code for the Cane example for debug. 

Frank



On 9/9/98 3:23:50 AM, John Chu wrote: 
> I have noticed that if I set the Database via Dat property, it would work 
> only for the first page, after that it defaults back to the DNS default 
> DB.
For example if the default is =Cane,SS,sa. and I set the DAT property 
> to =Cane,PS,sa.  this will get the data from PS database, but after I 
> select row+, the database defaults back to SS.

Is there a way to solve 
> this?
I am using the AspDBPro version.

----------


## Frank

Here is some code to activate Daily_Cane in SS. The fact that there can be only one source in one aspDB sesion, please specify the reason of the co-exist of DSN adn DAT. Note that specifying both DAT and DSN is redundant.


<CENTER><h2>Test Daily_Cane of SS</h2></CENTER>
<%
response.write("Start=" & now() & "<BR>")
Tablename="Daily_Cane"
Set X=Server.CreateObject("AspDB.Pro")

X.dbDSN="SS"             `you can use this one 
X.dbdat="Server,SS,sa"   `or this one. The last one takes effect !

X.dbmode="dual-horiz"
X.dbSQL="Select * FROM Daily_Cane"
X.dbSelectFrom="Daily_Cane"
X.dbGridDisplayFlds="0,1,2,3,4,5,6"
X.dbOptions="datewrap=`, BooleanAsBit=True"
`X.dbRecordCount=57623
X.dbNavigation="both"
X.dbNavigationItem="gif,top,bottom,prev,next,gridr  ow,gridcol,formcol,download,color,filter,edit,add,  update,delete,reload"
X.dbFilterParams="UseRSFilter=false"
X.dbEditParams="Tablename=Daily_Cane, EditBookMarkFlds=1"
X.dbEditFlds="3,4"
X.aspdbPro
response.write("End=" & now() & "<BR>")
%>





On 9/9/98 3:23:50 AM, John Chu wrote: 
> I have noticed that if I set the Database via Dat property, it would work 
> only for the first page, after that it defaults back to the DNS default 
> DB.
For example if the default is =Cane,SS,sa. and I set the DAT property 
> to =Cane,PS,sa.  this will get the data from PS database, but after I 
> select row+, the database defaults back to SS.

Is there a way to solve 
> this?
I am using the AspDBPro version.

----------


## John Chu

I have noticed that if I set the Database via Dat property, it would work only for the first page, after that it defaults back to the DNS default DB.
For example if the default is =Cane,SS,sa. and I set the DAT property to =Cane,PS,sa.  this will get the data from PS database, but after I select row+, the database defaults back to SS.

Is there a way to solve this?
I am using the AspDBPro version.

----------

